# Triangle Paylake



## Bluebuster6912 (Jul 30, 2007)

Went out their Sat March 21 caught 16 nice farm raised channels. We wanted some eatin fish . They have really cleaned it up and redid the place since the new owners took over fish we being caught everywhere. I know their are a lot of paylake haters on this site but not all paylakes are trying to stock only trophy fish seems funner to caught farm raised catfish then buy them.


----------



## tommy454 (May 20, 2008)

I live right around the corner from there. Been skunked so far this week at Rush Run and Acton. Maybe I'll give it a whirl. I have lived within 2 miles of Triangle for almost 12 years and have never fished it.


----------



## Craw (Mar 5, 2009)

don't get the whole paylake thing. not a "hater" just an "appreiciater" of mother nature! went once that was enough! nothing like sitting elbow to elbow with people "fishing" with surf rods on 25' by 50' puddle.


----------



## cantsleep (Jul 25, 2007)

Paylakes have their place in the fishing world. Lots of people enjoy socializing while having a line out, and I've sure got no problem with it.
My Granddaddy and I fished out at Triangle a lot in the late 70's. He had a bad leg, and paylakes became basically his only way to fish. Shame too, he used to slay'em in Twin Creek and the GMR in his day. Tore 'em up at paylakes too. He just knew how to fish. Taught me how to clean cats with a lot of fish out of Triangle. Good times.
I fish a paylake a couple of times a year, mainly when I want eating cats. I prefer catching them out of the GMR, but I won't eat 'em.
One thing for sure, I'd rather have the "social" fishers have a place to go like paylakes, cause I'd hate to see the extra trash I'd be picking up off the bank if they had no where else to go.

BTW, *Bluebuster*, I've always had my best luck at Triangle in the back lake, but I've only been there maybe once in the last couple years. Didn't even know they had new owners.
*Tommy*, I grew up in Posttown, and still live in Middletown. Maybe we'll run into each other out there.


----------



## tommy454 (May 20, 2008)

There's good chance of that, I fish Twin Creek and GMR quite a bit around here. Keep an eye out.


----------



## iteech (Apr 4, 2005)

Bluebuster, where is Triangle Pay Lake? I've never heard of it--I live in Fairborn, and I thought the only pay lake around here was Rainbow...which is pretty awful. In their defense, I've heard they've cleaned up a lot--don't know, haven't been there in many years. Does Triangle have anything else but catfish?? How much does it cost? I'd like to take the grandboys there, if it's within a reasonable distance.


----------



## Bluebuster6912 (Jul 30, 2007)

tickets are 11 dollars each they stocked trout but mostly catfish Its located in post town outside of middletown Dont know if i could give directions on how to get to it because i dont know all the street names Heres the Phone number 513-422-0948 they can give you directions. The guy running Triagle is super nice im sure he will help you any way he can. I went out to Rainbow twice last year didnt catch any but the new owner has change it alot (for the good) .


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

what seems to be a good bait to use out there? i dont have much paylake experience, im mostly a bass guy but i go for catfish every now and again and possibly looking to try this place out sometime.


----------

